# Candle powered stirling engines



## Bustedbricks (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are a couple of engines I just made. Parts are from MDF cut on my laser. At some point I plan to sell kits. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjTtfQvm2r8&list=UUI26O1f6HIFAfDxMFc7cGFw&index=1&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------



## Bustedbricks (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is the kit version:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRtR07otlls&feature=share&list=UUI26O1f6HIFAfDxMFc7cGFw[/ame]


----------

